# Lamb and Rice Diet



## mattreyes79 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello everyone.

My vet just recommended I change my dog's (King) diet.

I've been taking him to the Vet for itching, possibly allergies, and now hives.

He asked that his diet be changed.

He's been on Blue Buffalo Rocky Mountain Recipe with Red Meat for months.

They recommended Purina One Lamb and Rice SmartBlend Lamb and Rice formula.

I have a PetSmart in my area. Should I get what they recommend or try another brand.

Your help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

If I were you I would not go for the Purina. It's not a very good quality food, if you can afford it there are many higher quality options for allergy-sensitive dogs. Have you pinpointed the food(s) that your dog is allergic to?


----------



## mattreyes79 (Feb 9, 2014)

What other brands come to mind?

I'm assuming changing the diet is the first step in isolating what is causing his allergies.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Dogfoodadvisor.com is a great site with reviews, ratings, and ingredient break-downs of pretty much any food you can think of. Common allergens are corn, soy, grains, chicken/chicken byproduct, etc. I feed a Go! formula which has none of the above allergens in it. It's pretty expensive at $65-70 per 25lbs, but my dogs do extremely well on it.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Orijen, Acana, or Instinct (grain-free ONLY of course) if your not sure about whats triggering the out breaks try the Limited ingredient formulas Made by either Acana or Instinct. The food is expensive but, the food to weight ratio changes quite a bit with higher quality food you feed less sometimes up to cutting food consumption in half it seems like because their are little to no fillers.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I had to switch food because of my girls skin allergies, and she has done really well on Merrick (grain-free). I usually get the duck and sweet potato, but she does fine on any of the grain free flavors except Chicken.


----------



## mattreyes79 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'll be shopping tomorrow.


----------



## MikeCT01 (Sep 24, 2011)

mattreyes79 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll be shopping tomorrow.


I'll probably get a lot of gasps for this... but try the Rachael Ray Just 6. I had the identical problem with one of mine. A combination of using this food and washing her with Castile soap with Tea Tree oil has eliminated the problem.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

My chicken allergic and just picky gutted girl does really well on Natural Balance L. I. D. - the sweet potato / venison variety. It isn't the highest rated food out there, but it's the one that keeps her system happy.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Keep in mind you feed less of higher quality more protein kibbles. So it may seem more expensive but it's cheaper in the long run because you feed less of it. A lot of common allergies I see are Chicken. Grains. Potatoes. Maybe eliminate those first if you can. I feed Acana regionals Pacifica. My boy has chicken and grain allergies. As well as seasonal allergies. But that's another issue lol


----------

